# Eclipse - Jar Export und Bibliotheken



## Smily0412 (14. November 2007)

Hoi,
Ich möchte in Eclipse eines meiner Projekte als ausführbare jar-Datei exportieren.
Dieses Projekt verwendet selbst Bibliotheken (also Jar-datein), welche über den Build-Path eingebunden wurden.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nach dem Exportieren die Jar-Datei nicht ausführen kann, da eben diese Bibliotheken fehlen. Scheinbar werden sie nicht automatisch mit in die Jar-Datei reingepackt.

Wie kann ich das nun bewerkstelligen?

cu,
Smily0412


----------



## zeja (14. November 2007)

Die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum benutzen bevor du postest. Dies Frage lese ich hier etwa einmal im Monat. In diesem Beitrag findest du unten unter "ähnliche Themen" Antworten dazu.


----------

